# Fostering Resource



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Just found this site, which I think is based on a great idea - putting together resources for fostering. It includes a definition, common behaviour issues, laws by state that may affect the ability of foster homes to operate, inspiring stories and much more:

http://fosterdogs.com/pieces.html

There is also a super link of rescources for specific problems.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

It is a great resource. Thanks!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, everyone should read.


----------

